# Linda thank you, how did you hear about Calcium



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey Linda,I just wanted to say thank you for all your help and info with the Calcium Caltrate. How did you first hear about it, did your doctor tell you that it helps with IBS- D>? I'm hoping that it's going to continue to help me, I think that it's helping me a lot these past two weeks.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I was in my late forties and decided to take calcium to help prevent bone loss my mother and sisters have this and I noticed right away how much better the almost daily attacks of diarrhea had gotten. I did some research and made some adjustments on the dose and have been doing well ever since and passing along the info here now for 6 years. I am glad you are getting so help also and do not give up on it if you are doing well for 2 weeks you most likely will continue if you take it every day. Not a cure only a control that has worked well for me and many others.Let us know how you do.Linda


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Linda, I have noticed that my stools have been alot harder and not as soft! I love calcium, it's totally amazing, although I have this fear I'll wake up some day and it won't work anymore? I hope Calcium continues to work, I have harder stools and I can actually eat dinner without having to run to the bathroom right after. Linda if calcium is helping my stomach do you think I have a problem with Bile Salt or excess acid in my stomach? Also do you think they'll come up with a pill or cure that will relate to Calcium that you could only take one pill a day? Thanks for all your help and great advice, your the best! I can only hope the calcium continues to work!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

You will need to pay attention if you should have to start other meds and check for side effects that may make a difference in the calcium working. But at least you have a place to look if this happens. Calcium is too cheap for any drug company to invest research and money to come up with a pill that does the same thing. So don't look for that.Linda


----------

